# Factory closed = shorter PCD day?



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

I noticed factory tours are canceled for my PCD day. Does this mean the day will end closer to 1:30 vs 3 or do they add another activity in as a substitute? Also since I did ED and won't get the one-on-one "how to" with my car I'm assuming I might be on the road closer to 1pm if there is no tour substitute? I'm trying to figure out my travel plans after delivery.


----------



## RaslDasl (Jan 3, 2015)

You had me worried about my PCD. I found the schedule and my date is good (6/18) although they can supposedly cancel tours at any time. 

Sorry about you missing your tour. I can't answer your question but I have read they will let you go back and do the tour another time at no charge.


----------



## M4Stig (Mar 15, 2014)

Hound Passer said:


> I noticed factory tours are canceled for my PCD day. Does this mean the day will end closer to 1:30 vs 3 or do they add another activity in as a substitute? Also since I did ED and won't get the one-on-one "how to" with my car I'm assuming I might be on the road closer to 1pm if there is no tour substitute? I'm trying to figure out my travel plans after delivery.


I was out by 1:30 *with* factory tour (last Wednesday)--short delivery, since I didn't need full overview and wanted to get on the road for long drive back to DC. You want to be in the group that does the factory tour before lunch, with delivery the only activity after lunch.

With no factory tour, I guess you all will go from track slalom and emergency braking to X3 off-roading to delivery -- all before lunch.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

M4Stig said:


> I was out by 1:30 *with* factory tour (last Wednesday)--short delivery, since I didn't need full overview and wanted to get on the road for long drive back to DC. You want to be in the group that does the factory tour before lunch, with delivery the only activity after lunch.
> 
> With no factory tour, I guess you all will go from track slalom and emergency braking to X3 off-roading to delivery -- all before lunch.


Interesting. Thanks for the info. So I'm guessing I could be out after lunch. I did ED so I don't get an overview even if I wanted it.

How was the drive back to DC afterwards? I've driven ATL to DC in a day, no prob., but that was waking up fresh at 5am. Still wondering if my adrenaline level will be sapped or if I'll have a 2nd wind and ready for a 7-8 hr drive.


----------



## M4Stig (Mar 15, 2014)

Hound Passer said:


> How was the drive back to DC afterwards?


It was great, actually. I knew I was not going to get a chance to do BRP, Tail of the Dragon, or any of the twisty mountain roads in NC/VA, but I wasn't tired after PCD and it was a beautiful drive up to Asheville, over to Roanoke (where I stopped for dinner) and up to Charlottesville (where I caffeinated watching my Warriors make the Finals) and then my favorite drive on VA-20 through Orange and up to 66 (since I wanted to avoid 95).


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

Good to know. So you took the Blue Ridge Pkwy until you go near Charlottesville? I was thinking of that route. Not a big fan of 95 or 81 for different reasons.


----------



## M4Stig (Mar 15, 2014)

M4Stig said:


> I knew I was not going to get a chance to do BRP, Tail of the Dragon, or any of the twisty mountain roads in NC/VA


No, as I said above, having to move quickly through NC and VA I was on Interstates from PC in Greer to Asheville, Roanoke and Charlottesville. Only from Charlottesville was I on back roads VA-20 to Orange and VA-15 to Warrenton (connecting to 66 to avoid 95 the whole trip).

You don't want to do BRP at all if you want to make it back to NoVA the same day. You would have to double estimated travel times, given the average 35mph limits on the BRP.


----------

